# Home For A White Pigeon



## juniebug (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello to all,

About a week ago I posted a request for a home for a white pigeon. I am very happy to say a very nice lady who lives about fours from me is giving "Buddy" a home with her other pigeons. I am very grateful to her.

I want to thank "Pigeon Talk" for providing this wonderful service, and thanks to each of you who responded. 

Russ
(Juniebug)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is wonderful news, Russ.
I am sure your white pigeon will be happy to join other pigeons.
Thank you for being so kind and rescuing so many sweet animals.

Reti


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*Buddy's new home*

I'm happy to report that Buddy is making himself very at home in our living room right now.
When the new loft is finished, he will be joining the rest of the flock and have a chance at pigeon social life.

He is quite the character. My hubby nicknamed him 'Ninja pijen'. He has this thing for hands. He will go out of his way and clear accross the room to attack a hand with lots of show and bluster. This morning I found him waiting in front of our bedroom door, cause that's where 'the hand' goes to sleep at night  . Once 'the hand' came out, he followed it to the bathroom, where he discovered the pigeon shower (sink) and then the kitchen and all over the house. To get him to come to you, all you have to do is hold out your hand and wiggle the thumb. He will land on my hand and proceed with attacking the thumb. I can carry him arround the whole house, as long as I let him stay latched on to one of my fingers.  

He has the most unusual features, too. He is all white, yet has orange eyes. All of my other white ones have dark red eyes. I have never seen orange eyes in a white pigeon before.

He is such a joy and entertaining. I have not laughed as hard, as I have in the last few days, in a long time.

Erna


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful update Erna! I'm so glad you were able to provide a home for this very special bird. Please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*"Ninja Pigen"*

Erna, That was quite a humorous story about your new addition.He sounds like is quit a character!  It was nice of you two to adopt this funny pigeon.Beauty and personality at that! Enjoy and definitly send us some more stories.We did our taxes today, and this is the first time I have smiled today.Now it is late(or early for some) and nice way end the day.Thanks for the laugh!


----------

